# Afghanistan Report: Dust trout and Rock Bass



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys, 



Got on the USO internet here in Kabul and wanted to say thanks for posting a couple fishing and hunting reports - the PFF poem is great - showed it to a couple other folks here . Smiles all around.



Got a bunch of great folks on the team here and more in-bound everyday. I get to move around the country a bunch which is good and bad - good to get out and see what's happening and interact with the civilians who are tough, good natured Asians not Arabs. Downside IED's and ambush. So far everything has gone well and we're working the troop increase to help settle down a number of areas. 



Anyway - wanted to say Merry Christmas to all with a belated Happy Thanksgiving!



Here's a couple shots:



Just one more ride in a uparmored Hummer...














My guess is a number of folks have done the Pat Tillman Memorial USO going in and out of Bagram. Great place to layover for a day or two.... 














...and of course Merry Christmas from the old man... an ROTC det sent the hats in and fun was had by all except the Lt that took this shot... :nonono (just kidding)














If you want to send something PM me for the address over here - I will donate most to my team. If you have a bunch I'll stock the local USO tent.



You all have fun, be nice to each other and pray for those folks out there walking the line over this season.

:toast

Stressless


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fer all ya'll are doing over there brother....You keep your head down over there and stay safe brother!!! :usaflag:letsdrink:usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update and yall stay safe..Have a Merry Christmas..:angel


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow some great pic's....Please tell all of them with you....they are very much appreciated....and to be safe and have a speedy and safereturn home when there mission is done!!!:usaflag

wish all of them a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year as good as itcan be anyway and many prayers sent for all!!!!:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:usaflag


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the update bob! stay safe over there and tell everyone you see, "THANK YOU" for their service...we're counting on you guys to kick some azz...

such as it is...I wish you a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a BLESSED NEW YEAR...

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Is this even posted in the right section??oke :angel


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for being there for us bob, be safe.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Please pass on to your team and everyone else you are able to Merry Christmas and Good Luck.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Bob!!!

Made it out to the rigs!!! Called you but no response. Guess I know why!!!!

Tell your unit we wish them a belated T Giving and a Merry Christmas. Alot of people sure appreciate your sacrafice. (No fishing over there and all.)

You have any specific items you all could use????For care packages?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Stay safe Bob! Watch out for those dust devils over there and let me know what the guys would really like and send me your address and I will put my Boy Scout troop to work.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear the fishing sucks but the hunting is great over there. 



Thank you for all you are doing and the sacrafice you are making. Merry Christmas. What stuff do you guys want that you can't get there? Give me some ideas and I will try to get something together for you.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you for your service toour wonderful country!---you guys are doing a kick ass job! Interesting about the Asians instead of Arabs---Is there a lot of Insurgent activity in that AO? +1 on stuff that you can't get there.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys see the topic I added to this section on support to troops in Afghanistan. It lays out all kinds of ways to support the folks out out here making it happen. Anything you can do in suppport of the youngsters here is appreciated.



Regards,

Stressless


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Merry Christmas Bob, I will be over there with ya next month....

Mike


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

You know where yet? I'm over to a SOF FOB for week of so then back to Kabul then down to Kandahar then to FOB Leatherneck. Couple planes couple choppers couple convoys Oh-My!! 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Supposed to be Leatherneck but things are rapidly changing.....PM me your iridium #....

Mike


----------

